# Getting Ready...



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

One more day!


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

lots of pics I hope Karen.


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

Exciting!!!!


----------



## sandypaws (Aug 8, 2012)

Oh boy, Kodi's getting a new baby sister. How exciting is that! She's such a cutie . Looking forward to meeting her soon. Does she have a name yet?


----------



## Wags Mom (Dec 15, 2013)

Looks like a perfect setup! Can't wait to hear more updates about Kodi and his new sister?? Will you be providing some videos of the two together? I hope so. Will be living vicariously through you and other new puppy moms .


----------



## Molly120213 (Jan 22, 2014)

Good luck with your new little one. How exciting!


----------



## Hsusa (Dec 21, 2014)

Karen, enjoy your new family member!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

sandypaws said:


> Oh boy, Kodi's getting a new baby sister. How exciting is that! She's such a cutie . Looking forward to meeting her soon. Does she have a name yet?


Yes, she'll be named Starborn's Picture Perfect. Call name, "Pixel"

For those who haven't seen her on the Starborn site, here she is!


----------



## Hsusa (Dec 21, 2014)

what a little doll baby! and I love her name.


----------



## Naturelover (Nov 30, 2013)

How exciting Karen! She looks absolutely adorable. Can't wait to hear about your perspective raising a second pup!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Naturelover said:


> How exciting Karen! She looks absolutely adorable. Can't wait to hear about your perspective raising a second pup!


Thanks! It will be an adventure! 

One thing that is VERY different this time than last is that She is already enrolled in a Puppy K for socialization, of course, starting next Sat. But on Monday night, she will also start right into a novice competition obedience class, at my instructor's suggestion. Even without that, I would have been aware of not letting a number of habits develop in companion classes that I did with Kodi, without knowing any better. (Crooked fronts and finishes, for instance, or insisting on tuck sits and fold back downs)

kodi clearly already knows something is up. I had two new toys put aside to give him when I brought her home. They were in a plastic bag on a dining room chair. He did something he hasn't done in AGES tonight, and got into the bag and "stole" one. He was hilarious. He was SURE he wasn't supposed to have it, and would come buzing past us with it, growling ferociously, just asking us to chase him. Of course we didn't, and before long he was bringing it over and asking us to throw it for him. But the show was pretty funny while it lasted!

He has also been in and out of the ex-pen at least a dozen times, checking it all out. I am crossing my fingers that he likes her from the start... He's always been good with puppies before, but he's never had to live with one.

I'm in the middle of doing HUGE water changes on all the tanks and pruning everything down... I'm thinking they might not get all the care they should over the next few weeks!


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

I bet Kodi will just love her. Scout and Truffles are inseparable.


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Where have I been?!!! Congrats Karen!!! She is beautiful


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Thanks, Linda!


----------



## Hsusa (Dec 21, 2014)

I think Kodi will love her.


----------



## jabojenny (Sep 18, 2011)

Sounds like it's going to be fun! Tell Kodi Timmy says little sisters are okay as long as they don't pull your tail too much! Tim and Mae liked each other from the start so I bet Kodi and Pixel will be buddies very quickly. There's nothing better then seeing two siblings playing with each other, lots of laughing. My only complaint is that my they have such a strong bond I don't know what they would do without each other. You should see when I return with one after a walk or errand, you would think they were separated forever!


----------



## Ollie"s Mom (May 23, 2014)

Oh Karen, so exciting, she is adorable. I vote yes to the video idea. Lots of videos. Have fun with your two "kids".


----------



## HavGracie (Feb 27, 2012)

What a beautiful little girl!! Lots of fun times ahead for you and Kodi!!! A new puppy -- I'm a bit jealous !!


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

What a doll! I'm so excited for you. Kody will make a wonderful big brother!


----------



## NickieTwo (Jun 17, 2013)

Exciting! Which puppy is this? We compared your photo to all of them; think it is Swift, but she looks more like Juliana. Or is it a still different puppy?


----------



## RitaandRiley (Feb 27, 2012)

Congratulations Karen and Kodi!


----------



## Wags Mom (Dec 15, 2013)

She is absolutely precious looking. Something about her eyes makes her look really confident to me. Can't wait to hear more about her personality. I bet she will love her big brother.


----------



## Milo's Mom (Aug 31, 2008)

Congrats, Karen and Kodi! She's beautiful!


----------



## azcolaw (Jul 19, 2013)

She's adorable. Love her markings. Such a cute contrast to Kodi's.


----------



## rebel926 (Jan 20, 2015)

Congrats! She is a cutie.


----------



## midwifeheather (Jan 30, 2015)

so cute, congrats!!!


----------



## civano (Sep 29, 2014)

She is adorable. What an exciting day it will be for Kodi and you! Can't wait to see more pictures. I love the her expen set up!


----------



## Zoe093014 (Jan 27, 2015)

How exciting and fun!


----------



## jenna (Aug 23, 2013)

Tripp and I are thrilled for you and Kodi! Pixel is precious and I love that her name lets you know that she and Kodi are family.
All the very best to you.


----------



## rocky14 (Dec 25, 2014)

She is so cute! Enjoy her!!!


----------



## SJ1998 (Feb 4, 2013)

Beautiful dog! Fun times ahead for sure!


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

Love the name Pixel


----------



## RitaandRiley (Feb 27, 2012)

We know you're busy but we're waiting......:couch2:


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

jabojenny said:


> Sounds like it's going to be fun! Tell Kodi Timmy says little sisters are okay as long as they don't pull your tail too much! Tim and Mae liked each other from the start so I bet Kodi and Pixel will be buddies very quickly. There's nothing better then seeing two siblings playing with each other, lots of laughing. My only complaint is that my they have such a strong bond I don't know what they would do without each other. You should see when I return with one after a walk or errand, you would think they were separated forever!


I think it's great, though, that you DO make sure to have one on one time with each of them. i think that's really important!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

RitaandRiley said:


> We know you're busy but we're waiting......:couch2:


I'm at the King's now, and had a lovely afternoon and evening playing with puppies and talking dogs. We'll be home tomorrow evening!


----------



## rokipiki (Oct 15, 2010)

Haven't be here for so long! But I,m back just to see your new baby! She is a beauty!


----------



## Ollie"s Mom (May 23, 2014)

karen, so excited for you, can't wait for all the stories.


----------



## civano (Sep 29, 2014)

I hope your first night goes well! How exciting!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Hi folks, spent about 24 hours with the Kings, playing with all the puppies, taking photos and "talking dog". This morning Pam got her all cleaned up for her new adventure... The works... Bath, nails, feet and sani trim. Then it was into her Sherpa bag, and we headed off to the airport. She peed just before we put her in the bag, so so when she started whining less than a mile down the road, we thought she was just complaining about the unfamiliar car ride. Should have known that if a potty trained "King" puppy says she has a problem, the humans should listen. What's that smell? Oh no! Poop all over everything, including the freshly washed puppy!

Fortunately, I had brought extra towels, wet wipes and paper towels. We got her cleaned up, and replaced her bedding in the sherpa with a clean towel. Poor girl! It was entirely my fault! She never made another peep.

We got to the airport, and found a seculded corner to let her pee. We said "Go potty!", she did, and off we went again. She charmed the people at security, and then everyone waiting for the plane. Every time we took her out of the carrier, that little tail was wagging away. She never made a peep on the plane, and peed as soon as I put her down on her "portable potty" (a pee pad with some of her familiar wood pellets folded into it) after the flight. 

She was good as gold on the car ride home, with one more stop to pee and have a drink. I picked up Kodi from a friend's house, and she came bouncing out to meet him, then played with leave on my friend's driveway. At home, I tucker her into her ex-pen and gave her her aupper. She immediately chowed down like she hadn't eaten in a week. 

Since then, She and Kodi and I have played in the back yard, snuggled with Dave, then she spent most of the evening playing in my office, where she has consistently used the litter box without reminders. I think Kodi likes that he can get up onto the couch and she can't.  she fussed for a while at bed time, but it was more moaning under her breath than anything else, and she has now settled down, sound asleep. Successful first day!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Pain in the neck that the forum turns iPhone photos side-ways! Hope this one doesn't get turned... Here she is getting aquainted with Dave and Kodi


----------



## civano (Sep 29, 2014)

I'm so happy you've had such a wonderful first day with her. She sounds like a wonderful little girl and you look so happy!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Oh dor heaven's sake! I'll fix these in the morning, when I can do it from my computer! I'm in bed now (on my iPad) and not getting up again!


----------



## civano (Sep 29, 2014)

And why why do phones and forums do that? LOL. Its okay, I just turned my head. Awww....adorable!


----------



## Tom King (Aug 2, 2006)




----------



## Hsusa (Dec 21, 2014)

Oh, she is a little love.


----------



## Wags Mom (Dec 15, 2013)

*Your photos*

Your photos are adorable. I pulled them up on my Ipad and righted them (hopefully) !!


----------



## Wags Mom (Dec 15, 2013)

*Photos right side up .*

Here you go.


----------



## emichel (May 3, 2012)

krandall said:


> She peed just before we put her in the bag, so when she started whining less than a mile down the road, we thought she was just complaining about the unfamiliar car ride. Should have known that if a potty trained "King" puppy says she has a problem, the humans should listen. What's that smell? Oh no! Poop all over everything, including the freshly washed puppy!


Ha ha. Sorry, but I hope you will understand that it is somewhat reassuring to know that puppies will be puppies, even with experts like you.



> I think Kodi likes that he can get up onto the couch and she can't.


Makes sense to me, as well he should. Age should have it's privileges. My guess is that while he might have some mild adjustment issues, I'm sure he knows that he will always be number one! I'm so happy for you and your family, Karen. How fabulous that you have a new little one to love, and she, of course, is a very fortunate little girl. I very much look forward to future updates and pictures.


----------



## NickieTwo (Jun 17, 2013)

Adorable. She's probably overwhelmed and tired from her long day of travel.


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

She is so darn cute!!! It will be fun to have a baby in the house again!!


----------



## sandypaws (Aug 8, 2012)

So glad that everything worked out well for the trip and the first night home, Karen. She is adorable and I can't wait to meet her. We're coming up sometime next week or the week after. I'll check dates with you. Wouldn't want to miss out on meeting her! Enjoy your first full day home with her.


----------



## Molly120213 (Jan 22, 2014)

Enjoy your new addition. She is beautiful!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Wags Mom said:


> Your photos are adorable. I pulled them up on my Ipad and righted them (hopefully) !!


Thanks!


----------



## 31818 (Oct 29, 2014)

What the heck!?  I'm goners from the Internet for dos minutos and all invierno breaks lose at Kodi's casa!!!!!!! Well I came see another champion coming from the Randall stables. She is a cutie pie! besos :kiss: little amiga Pixie.

Kodi, remember to put put the toilet seat down when you are finished, now that you have a female in the house or else you'll never hear the end of it! :frusty:

su amigo por siempre, Ricky Ricardo


----------



## jabojenny (Sep 18, 2011)

Oh gosh what a cutie! I'm glad Kodi seems to be excepting her, Timmy liked the couch too LOL. I'm sure you learned your lesson with her "signal" to go.

I do my best to give each of my pups one on one time, at least once a day. They certainly need one on one time to practice some obedience but the cold weather made that hard. It's still so interesting how much they enjoy each other upon reuniting I'm convinced that they are happier to see each then they are to see me.

I'm looking forward to stories and pictures on your journey with Pixel, and Kodi or course!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

emichel said:


> Ha ha. Sorry, but I hope you will understand that it is somewhat reassuring to know that puppies will be puppies, even with experts like you.


Except it was completely my fault for not listening when she said she was having a problem. But at this point, I can't claim any credit&#8230; it's due to the care and training the Kings have put into her. :biggrin1:



emichel said:


> Makes sense to me, as well he should. Age should have it's privileges. My guess is that while he might have some mild adjustment issues, I'm sure he knows that he will always be number one! I'm so happy for you and your family, Karen. How fabulous that you have a new little one to love, and she, of course, is a very fortunate little girl. I very much look forward to future updates and pictures.


So far, she's being a doll. Still using the litter boxes appropriately, settled quickly last night, and Kodi woke up before her this morning!  Right now, she's playing on a blanket at my feet, squeaking a stuffed toy.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

sandypaws said:


> So glad that everything worked out well for the trip and the first night home, Karen. She is adorable and I can't wait to meet her. We're coming up sometime next week or the week after. I'll check dates with you. Wouldn't want to miss out on meeting her! Enjoy your first full day home with her.


I'd love for you to meet her, Mary!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Ricky Ricardo said:


> What the heck!?  I'm goners from the Internet for dos minutos and all invierno breaks lose at Kodi's casa!!!!!!! Well I came see another champion coming from the Randall stables. She is a cutie pie! besos :kiss: little amiga Pixie.
> 
> Kodi, remember to put put the toilet seat down when you are finished, now that you have a female in the house or else you'll never hear the end of it! :frusty:
> 
> su amigo por siempre, Ricky Ricardo


Kodi says, "Help me, help me, Ricky!!! I am being hen-pecked already. I thought she was kinda cute last night, and graciously played with her in the back yard. No one told me she was MOVING IN!!! And today is my birthday. This is NOT what I had in mind!"


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

LOL!!! She sounds wonderful. Poor Kodi, he will love her eventually


----------



## Sassy's Mom (Feb 4, 2015)

Pixel is just adorable. I'm sure Kodi will love being a big brother. 

Nadine


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

Your new baby girl is adorable! congratulations


----------



## Wags Mom (Dec 15, 2013)

Happy Birthday to Kodi! Tell him Pixel is the gift that keeps on giving. She is sure to become his favorite play toy .


----------



## sandypaws (Aug 8, 2012)

Happy 6th birthday, Kodi. Wow, did you get a great present or what? Hope you gets lots of good things today, other than Pixel that is. This is your special day. arty:


----------



## Ollie"s Mom (May 23, 2014)

Oh Kodi, sweet boy, happy birthday. This is your day for sure. I just want to take a minute to tell you mum how beautiful your baby sister is and obviously very well behaved and trained already. Now back to you Kodi, have a fantastic day and I hope you get lots and lots of goodies and hugs.


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Karen, Pixel is a beauty! What a gorgeous coat, already! Have fun, Kodi, Karen, and Dave! I am looking forward to the photos. 

And, I love hearing what good breeders the Kings are!

Congratulations!


----------



## Hsusa (Dec 21, 2014)

What a birthday for Kodi! A little sister who will love and torment him! Life is about to get very interesting. Happy birthday, Kodi!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

sandypaws said:


> Happy 6th birthday, Kodi. Wow, did you get a great present or what? Hope you gets lots of good things today, other than Pixel that is. This is your special day. arty:


He did get a piece of Kangaroo tail, which he thought was AWESOME, and a "Frosty Paws" for dessert. So I think he's happy.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Kodi sez thank you for all the birthday wishes!!!


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Happy Birthday Kodi!!!


----------



## 31818 (Oct 29, 2014)

krandall said:


> No one told me she was MOVING IN!!! And today is my birthday.


Feliz cumpleanos, amigo. A new little sister is one heck of a birthday present! :suspicious:

su amigo, Ricky Ricardo


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

Lots of Happy Birthday wishes Kodiarty:arty: You are soooo lucky to have a little sister to celebrate with:biggrin1:


----------



## Atticus (May 17, 2011)

YEAH!!!! HOW EXCITING!!!!
Just plowed through 8 pages of hearing all about it!
She is adorable!
It will be such fun for you to train her with the experience under your belt!
Happy Birthday to Kodi! Enjoy!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Atticus said:


> YEAH!!!! HOW EXCITING!!!!
> Just plowed through 8 pages of hearing all about it!
> She is adorable!
> It will be such fun for you to train her with the experience under your belt!
> Happy Birthday to Kodi! Enjoy!


Jody, I have been ITCHING to get out my clicker! But I figured she needed at least a couple of days just to settle in and learn the routine!


----------



## Ditto's Mom (Apr 29, 2007)

Happy Bday Kodi and Welcome to adorable Pixel!


----------



## Zoe093014 (Jan 27, 2015)

Best wishes from us also! Should be lots of fun with 2 doggies! :biggrin1:


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

She is really cute congratulations! I bet it was fun spending so much time at the Kings with puppies and talking about Havanese. She sounds like a perfect little baby smart and potty trained. The only time my two have problems together is when I give chew treats. I try about twice a year and the same thing happens everytime.Maddie will go hide for hours garding her's she has never really chewed on just hides it like its gold. Zoey takes Maddies and acts aggressive towards her when she tries to get it back. I end up throwing them away. I'm excited to see her grow up and watch her accomplishments.Have fun with your new family member.<3


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Suzi said:


> She is really cute congratulations! I bet it was fun spending so much time at the Kings with puppies and talking about Havanese. She sounds like a perfect little baby smart and potty trained. The only time my two have problems together is when I give chew treats. I try about twice a year and the same thing happens everytime.Maddie will go hide for hours garding her's she has never really chewed on just hides it like its gold. Zoey takes Maddies and acts aggressive towards her when she tries to get it back. I end up throwing them away. I'm excited to see her grow up and watch her accomplishments.Have fun with your new family member.<3


So far, Kodi is being pretty tolerant of her. When she gets too wild, Kodi growls at her, but I think he needs to be a little more forceful. She just ignores him when he growls! We have lots of moose antlers spread around for chewing, and that hasn't seemed to be an issue yet.

She IS a little like Maddie though... She has already figured out how to get through the gate out of my office... A gate that Kodi has respected for his entire life!


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

It is so much fun to have two


----------



## parrotfeathers (Sep 15, 2014)

Gosh I haven't been here since Karen got her little girl--it has been great reading her updates since she arrived. It will be exciting to see the evolution of Kodi's and Pixel's relationship.


----------



## Carefulove (Mar 20, 2009)

Karen, I am happy to see that you have added a new member to the family! She is beautiful!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Carefulove said:


> Karen, I am happy to see that you have added a new member to the family! She is beautiful!


Thanks, Zuri! We're enjoying her!


----------

